# Cheat Codes



## Silver Dragon (May 18, 2010)

Do you miss cheat codes?  Nowadays, it seems that game developers just aren't putting as many codes into games as they used to.

You know what I'm talking about.

It's 3 A.M.

Lord Zelkor has killed you for the zillionth time, you have school in the morning, and you're running out of patience and energy drinks.

Suddenly, your eyes wander over to the stack of codebooks (or the internet if you're not old school).  There it sits, the invincibility screw you final boss code.  Do you use it or do you tough it out?

So post your thoughts, cheats, love 'em, hate em', want more, want less, whatever.


----------



## Wreth (May 18, 2010)

I like them, I beat a game normally before using them though.


----------



## Tycho (May 18, 2010)

Cheats kill games for me.  The minute I use one, the satisfaction gained from advancing in that game is gone.


----------



## Smelge (May 18, 2010)

Never use cheats until I've completed the game. Maybe not 100% but finish the main game.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 18, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> I like them, I beat a game normally before using them though.



I was going to put this as a poll option, but I was in a hurry and forgot .


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 18, 2010)

I used cheat codes when the game wasn't engaging enough to complete normally.


----------



## Irreverent (May 18, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> I was going to put this as a poll option, but I was in a hurry and forgot .



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Mealing (May 18, 2010)

I miss cheat codes. Goldeneye with big head mode ect was great fun. Not all cheat codes reduce the difficulty of a game. I only ever used them to mess around or have fun. Only time I have ever cheated, I think, with the express purpose to make something easier was the 10millionth time doing the start of Baldurs Gate 2 and using the item code to get boots of speed.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 18, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Fixed it for ya.



damnit, i already voted. can you add my name to the bottom one? pwease?


----------



## Irreverent (May 18, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> damnit, i already voted. can you add my name to the bottom one? pwease?



That I can't do.  I don't have the correct permissions for that.

And yes, I owe you a PM.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 18, 2010)

yeah, usually i use them after beating a game.
there is nothing better than causing havoc in a sandbox game with all weapons at your disposal XD


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 18, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> That I can't do.  I don't have the correct permissions for that.
> 
> And yes, I owe you a PM.



its okay, i was really going out on a limb guessing you could.


----------



## Runefox (May 18, 2010)

If they "ruin" the game for you, then why do you use them? They're there for extra enjoyment, to dick around with or to aid inexperienced players. Why did anyone buy the Game Genie?


----------



## Lobar (May 18, 2010)

Depends.  Cheats are fun in more casual, less challenge-based games like Grand Theft Auto, but they ruin games that are all about the challenge.


----------



## Zydala (May 18, 2010)

I just used one for Terranigma the other day because #@$#$% that stupid mountain level!

All I did was get more money, though, and buy the best armor/weapon combo so I could pretty much live through the rest. That's usually how I use cheats, if I do.

That being said, after a game's finished I love playing with the weird ones. Like in Zelda: Ocarina of Time, I used to enable that L-button Levitation thing and have him float off screen during cut scenes to make people look like they were talking to themselves. Oh, to be twelve again... ;;;;


----------



## Aden (May 18, 2010)

I normally only use cheats if I'm really stuck and I can't get out of it for some reason, e.g. the autosave saved right before I got hit by a rocket and I can't avoid it, or some glitch trapped me somewhere.

I mess around with them sometimes after the game is done, but I honestly haven't used a cheat since Gameboy and Doom.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 18, 2010)

Zydala said:


> I just used one for Terranigma the other day because #@$#$% that stupid mountain level!



On an unrelated note, I quit Terranigma for a year after losing the ability to communicate with animals.


----------



## Zydala (May 18, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> On an unrelated note, I quit Terranigma for a year after losing the ability to communicate with animals.



AGGHH I was ready to as well hahaha. Esp. after that scene with the mountain goat I was like "nooo what do you mean I can't talk to them anymore"

and then the yaks were like "BAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH"

sigh. oh well.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 18, 2010)

Cheats are fun. They let you dick around once you've grown tired of the normal order of the game. 

That said, don't do it until you're done with the game. Seriously. 



Also: Modding games can be fun. I hacked my way through Halo (after I had beaten it) so I could see the Legendary ending with Sgt. Johnson hugging an Elite. 

It was epic. 

At one point I made it so the enemy guns shot clones of themselves, at another I made my weapons shoot tank shells, but by far the best was when I made all the flood spores look like Master Chief, then made all of the other enemies in the game act like flood spores. The result was *millions* of Master Chief clones that would run up to me (they can't shoot) and jump up and down trying to attack me. (I had made it so that the usual "jump on you and explode" attack wouldn't work) They would just stand there hopping up and down in front of me until I put them out of their misery with a shot from my AR that sent them flying into the stratosphere. 

It. Was. Awesome.


----------



## Aden (May 18, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Also: Modding games can be fun. I hacked my way through Halo (after I had beaten it) so I could see the Legendary ending with Sgt. Johnson hugging an Elite.
> 
> It was epic.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was surprised how easy that was. A few lines of hex moved and bam, machine gun that shoots charged plasma bolts.


----------



## LordFunkyFist (May 18, 2010)

I can't remember the last time there were any cheat codes you could input into a game, heck I haven't even seen a Game Shark in years! The most current game I can think of that had cheat codes was Call of Duty 4, collecting enemy intels would unlock all sorts of rather funny and odd cheats. I know Grand Theft Auto did them but I'm not sure if the most recent ones still have 'em.

As far as the codes themselves are concerned, I don't really like using them during a first play through. If I was stuck on a part and couldn't beat it I'd just stick to it and beat it on my own, I'd rather spend endless hours on a game and get that extreme satisfaction of completing it once I do complete it rather than just put in something that allows me to beat the whole thing without even a second thought.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (May 18, 2010)

I can go you one better I still use both my Gameshark and Game Genie for some games


----------



## Tommy (May 18, 2010)

Ah, my childhood was full of cheat codes. I remember using them whenever I could. Not anymore.

...fine, I do sometimes.


----------



## Ikrit (May 18, 2010)

lets just say i've never been able to beat a game without some sort of hint or cheat
i did beat the force unleashed all by myself tho!
yay!


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 18, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Fixed it for ya.



:-D

Looking at the poll now, I just realized that I never actually used the Konami Code, and my brother and I used to play Contra on the NES all the time.  But no matter, I'll just go back to Medieval II: Total War and try some cheats on there.

auto_win attacker


----------



## kyle19 (May 18, 2010)

Only really use them in GTA, just when I feel like going on a rampage.


----------



## Smelge (May 18, 2010)

Oh yeah.

Working my way through GTA4 just now. I want to get it completed so I can commence dicking around. San Andreas just wasn't very satisfying when you shot cars with rockets. You want them to explode and tumble through the air while on fire.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 19, 2010)

Cheats are the most fun when they don't ruin the game (infinite ammo, god mode are common game-ruiners). Mods are more fun though. I remember playing the 2D shooter game, Soldat, and having a blast with a mod. There were rifles that shot out knives, a machine gun that shot out a stream of heavy bullets, and a gun that shot out a bunch of grenades!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 19, 2010)

I dont think they ruin the game at all.
I rarely used them before I finished a game.

No one forces ppl to use the codes, so its just a matter of willpower.


----------



## Runefox (May 19, 2010)

I see GTA was mentioned. GTA is a game that I cheat horrendously at, because it's by design a giant free-roaming sandbox that begs for the player to just wreak havoc. There's no real gratification to progressing beyond a certain point on your own, but there sure is a whooooole lot of it when driving down the streets in a tank while armed to the teeth with rocket launchers and chainguns.


----------



## 8-bit (May 19, 2010)

anyone remember the Pokemon cheat?

Good times, good times.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 19, 2010)

8-bit said:


> anyone remember the Pokemon cheat?
> 
> Good times, good times.



You mean the original version where you glitched yourself hundreds of any item in your inventory (granted that it was in the 7th or something slot)?

Or do you mean the Pokemon Missing. No.?


----------



## garoose (May 19, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> You mean the original version where you glitched yourself hundreds of any item in your inventory (granted that it was in the 7th or something slot)?
> 
> Or do you mean the Pokemon Missing. No.?


 
Well they are really kind of related. And catching Missing No. is a bad idea, I would know


----------



## Bianca (May 19, 2010)

Yeah... I generally prefer to play the game without watering it down.


----------



## 8-bit (May 19, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> You mean the original version where you glitched yourself hundreds of any item in your inventory (granted that it was in the 7th or something slot)?
> 
> Or do you mean the Pokemon Missing. No.?



Both


----------



## DemonicWeavile (May 19, 2010)

Well, when I beat any game completely, I use cheat codes. Personally I feel that when they're out there, people are so tempted to use them when they're stuck somewhere. Cheat codes usually ruin all the fun and trying when your playing, but they're ok when you're done with the game.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 19, 2010)

"Black Sheep Wall"
"Operation cwal"
"Power Overwhelming"
GUESS THE GAME! xP


----------



## Tycho (May 19, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> "Black Sheep Wall"
> "Operation cwal"
> "Power Overwhelming"
> GUESS THE GAME! xP



Starcraft.  Try harder.  I didn't even need to Google-cheat.


----------



## Apollo (May 19, 2010)

Action Replay DS... that is all. (no, it doesn't work on NWFC)


----------



## SirRob (May 19, 2010)

Cheat codes are amusing sometimes, but I don't really miss them.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Starcraft.  Try harder.  I didn't even need to Google-cheat.



LOL I dunno, I can't think of many cheats so I was being dumb ^^


----------



## Luca (May 19, 2010)

I like some of the zanyness they can add. Big head mode for example. But as for invincibility and stuff like that I save till after I clear the game once because I like a challange.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 19, 2010)

2-on-2 Open Ice (original Playstation) Big Puck Mode
Nascar '98 (also Playstation) Paintball Mode
Unlock all things can be a perk too (race tracks, Dynasty Warriors characters)


----------



## furvien (May 19, 2010)

Cod4 Slow motion cheat.......

nuff said


----------



## R. Wolf (May 20, 2010)

I either use cheats after I beat a game, on games that are frustratingly hard, or older games that I play just to enjoy the ride.


----------

